# Typ



## Berenguer

Hola a todos.
Una preguntita de lenguaje slang germánico. En español es muy típico cuando hablas con un amigo, referirte a él como "ey tío, ¿qué pasa?" . 
Y ahora va la pregunta. ¿Cómo sería esta expresión en alemán? ¿Algo como "servus Typ, wie geht's?"? ¿Hay alguna otra forma un poco más macarra y coloquial de decirlo? Otra pregunta al hilo, ¿y más formas de decir "tío", "colega", "tronco" o algo por el estilo?
Un saludo.


----------



## ienne

Puedes decir_ Knabe, Kerl_, _Mann, Burche_glaube ich. Umgangspraechlich. Un saludo.


----------



## uguban

Berenguer said:


> Hola a todos.
> Una preguntita de lenguaje slang germánico. En español es muy típico cuando hablas con un amigo, referirte a él como "ey tío, ¿qué pasa?" (en inglés algo parecido a "hey guy, what's up?").
> Y ahora va la pregunta. ¿Cómo sería esta expresión en alemán? ¿Algo como "servus Typ, wie geht's?"? ¿Hay alguna otra forma un poco más macarra y coloquial de decirlo? Otra pregunta al hilo, ¿y más formas de decir "tío", "colega", "tronco" o algo por el estilo?
> Un saludo.


 
Hola: 

Esto depende mucho del ámbito social en que te mueves. Hay jovenes que dicen: "Na, Alter, was geht ab?". Suena muy chulo y quizás un poco vulgar. De forma irónica también puedes decir: "Na, Kollege, alles klar?"

Yo no utilizo ninguna de las dos, pero también depende de la edad. Quizás los jóvenes de este foro puedan darte las expresiones actuales.


----------



## Tundra

Me parece que ya tienes unas cuantas buenas respuestas. Aparte te añado la versión femenina de "Typ" que sería "Medel" (plural Medels).
¿Se escribe así?
Tschüss


----------



## starrynightrhone

Tundra said:


> Me parece que ya tienes unas cuantas buenas respuestas. Aparte te añado la versión femenina de "Typ" que sería "Mädel" (plural Mädels).
> ¿Se escribe así?


 
Casi Tundra, se escribe con "ä" 

(von "Mädchen")


----------



## Tundra

Claro, gracias por la corrección.


----------



## Sidjanga

Berenguer said:


> ...
> En *España *es muy típico cuando hablas con un amigo, referirte a él como "ey tío, ¿qué pasa?" .
> ...


Hola: 
Diría que las opciones que más se asemejan a cómo y en qué situaciones se dice la frase en España son sin duda alguna _*Kolllege *_y_ *Alter*_.

_Na, Kollege/Alter, was geht ab/was gibts Neues?_

A partir de _Mädel _(como se escribe oficialmente), en el lenguaje hablado y muy informal se desarrolló efectivamente otra versión con la ä/e tan cerrada que en términos fonéticos sí convendría escribirlo con e en vez de con ä, y de hecho se hace, sobre todo en plural: _Medels_ (repito que en contextos muy informales, especialmente en grupos de amigas). 

_Na, Medels? 
_(bueno, eso pasa por lo menos en el sur/Baviera).
Incluso hay un grupo de música que se llaman así: Die Meedels, que se escriben incluso con dos _eses_, para que no quede lugar a dudas 

Saludos


----------



## Tundra

Sigianga said:


> Hola:
> 
> Incluso hay un grupo de música que se llaman así: Die Meedels, que se escriben incluso con dos _eses_, para que no quede lugar a dudas
> 
> Saludos


 
Muy interesante y gracias por esta información. 
Aprovecho para corregirte lo de "eses" por "es", a no ser que estés refiriéndote a la letra "s".
Hasta otra,
Tundra


----------



## Berenguer

Gracias a todos por las aportaciones.
Así que, en resumen, si se dijera algo como, en un ambiente muy casual, entre dos colegas en la calle, "Na Kollege, wie geht's?", sonaría de lo más normal, ¿no?.



Sigianga said:


> [...]
> A partir de _Mädel _(como se escribe oficialmente), en el lenguaje hablado y muy informal se desarrolló efectivamente otra versión con la ä/e tan cerrada que en términos fonéticos sí convendría escribirlo con e en vez de con ä, y de hecho se hace, sobre todo en plural: _Medels_ (repito que en contextos muy informales, especialmente en grupos de amigas).
> 
> _Na, Medels?
> _(bueno, eso pasa por lo menos en el sur/Baviera).
> Incluso hay un grupo de música que se llaman así: Die Meedels, que se escriben incluso con dos _eses_, para que no quede lugar a dudas
> 
> Saludos



Muy curioso lo de Mä/edel. Supongo, que por equivalencia, estaríamos hablando de, por ejemplo, dos chicas jóvenes que se encuentran (no se si en Alemania pasa como aquí que las niñas jovenes cada día hablan peor) y se dicen "jo tía" en plan coletilla mutuamente infinidad de veces. Eso sería el _Na, Medels,_ ¿no?. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Sidjanga

Berenguer said:


> ...
> Así que, en resumen, si se dijera algo como, en un ambiente muy casual, entre dos colegas en la calle, "Na Kollege, wie geht's?", sonaría de lo más normal, ¿no?.


Bueno, antes que nada cabe (quizá) aclarar que en alemán _Kollege _no significa _amigo, _no es para nada lo mismo que _colega _como se usa en España (_Kollege _= alguien que trabaja en el mismo lugar que vos). 
Fuera del contexto del trabajo se usa (hasta el momento) sólo en este contexto muy informal entre amigos, igual que _Alter _(que además se usa muy informalmente para _padre_). _Kollege _y _colega _no son para nada equivalentes, ni respecto del significado (denotaciones, connotaciones) ni del registro (o por lo menos no lo eran hasta ahora; véase abajo).

Creo que para decirle _Kollege/Alter_ a alguien en alemán como parte del saludo, hay que tener (mucha) más confianza que cuando se dice _tío _en España. Se suele hacer más bien entre (buenos) amigos, no a alguien que conocés muy poco y sólo de haberse visto dos o tres veces.
Bueno, por lo menos esa es mi percepción, pero también depende mucho de la edad. Entre los muy jóvenes parece estar poniéndose de moda (?) el usar _Kollege _también en alemán de una forma similar a como se usa colega en España (véase foro German).


> Muy curioso lo de Mä/edel. Supongo, que por equivalencia, estaríamos hablando de, por ejemplo, dos chicas jóvenes que se encuentran (no se si en Alemania pasa como aquí que las niñas jovenes cada día hablan peor) y se dicen "jo tía" en plan coletilla mutuamente infinidad de veces. Eso sería el _Na, Medels,_ ¿no?.
> ...


No exactamente. _Medels _es *plural *y se suele usar entre amigas (también no ya tan jóvenes). Las interlocutoras tienen que ser por lo menos dos. 
Una mujer/chica que se encuentra con sus amigas, al llegar podría decir: _Na, Medels, was geht/was machen wir? _
(o en casa) _So Medels, hier kommt der Tee._ ( , la frase está muy bien, pero no se me ocurre nada mejor, algo "más vivo").

No se usa así en singular; en *singular*, dirigiéndose a alguien (_Na, Mädel_ (quizá _Medel_)...) lo usan personas por lo general mucho mayores que la persona a quien se están dirigiendo; a veces tiene tono despectivo, o denota por lo menos que no toman muy en serio a la mujer/chica, y otras cosas).

No soy consciente de un equivalente en alemán más o menos aceptable de "jo, tía", o por lo menos no se me ocurre nada de momento.
Se puede decir _Alte_, pero eso también sólo cuando hay muucha confianza, y en ciertas circunstancias.

(todo lo que dije aquí valdrá más o menos para Alemania (tendencialmente del sur) y para gente de entre 25 y 40 años; puede que los "jóvenes modernos y verdaderos" tengan montones de palabras que desconozca . Recomiendo una inmersión total o un extenso estudio de campo en los ambientes pertinentes)​


----------



## aguachirli

Hola,

también se suele decir mucho "Kumpel": 

Na, Kumpel, wie geht's?


----------



## Sidjanga

aguachirli said:


> Hola,
> 
> también se suele decir mucho "Kumpel":
> 
> Na, Kumpel, wie geht's?


Hola:

Por lo menos en mis entornos lingüísticos actuales y pasados no se usa así.
Pero será cuestión regional (yo soy del Sur, aunque también he vivido años en unas longitudes y latitudes más orientales y nórdicos).

Pero mi hermana dice mucho _Kumpel_ para hablar sobre terceros que son buenos conocidos sin llegar a ser amigos:
_
Ein Kumpel von mir arbeitet bei ...
Das sind Kumpels von mir.
_


----------

